# Cockatiel Backflipping/Lack of flight issues.



## SetaInRed (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi everyone...I am new here. And I have concerns for my 6 year old cockatiel, Griffin.

I bought Griffin when he was 4 months old from a local breeder who was very nice. When I bought him, his wings were clipped, and the breeder routinely clipped his wings for several years. I had been told this was fine, and since we let him out, that this was safest for him. Might I add that I had not owned a bird since I was 8 years old, and I trusted this woman fully. I am aware now that there are differing opinions on the matter.

Griffin was great from the start, very friendly and cute, but he would always do this funny backflip thing. The breeder didn't seem concerned about it. After a year or so, the breeder had some medical issues, moved, and we lost touch. 

Eventually, my boyfriend (now husband) and I decided to adopt a kitten. We took Griffin with us when we met the cats and picked one out purposely that seemed to get along with him. We now have two cats and both are great with the bird - in fact, sometimes I think Griffin likes them more than me! He runs over and sings to them when he's out! However, because of our decision to get cats, we stopped clipping his wings so that he could fly away if he had to. 

Now it has been at least three or four years since he was last clipped. He has never had to fly away from the cats, but it seems he has never learned to fly at all. And the backflipping has gotten worse, as well as unpredictable. Yesterday, he had a particularly nasty backflip off a table, and I was really scared he hurt himself bad. He is fine (thank god) and I usually take him out on my bed our couch so there is less risk of him getting hurt should he decide to flip. But after yesterday's flip, I was wondering if there is anything I can do to help him unlearn this behavior. Could it be from his breeding, or from how the breeder clipped his wings? What can I do to help him (besides the obvious watching him carefully when he is out and making sure he is on a soft surface?)

Thank you so much in advance for your help!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

he was most definately clipped before fledging.

dally was too... what you can do is start by having him fly short distances each day for a half hour or until he is tired. you put him on your hand, facing the object you want him to land on (i used the cage) and rock your hand when hes sitting on it, causing him to flap. do it at first maybe 6 inches away so its more of a jump instead of flying. keep doing that for awhile until he can successfully jump to it with no problem. next when he gets the hang of it, move a bit farther away. keep doing that until he can successfully fly to it from a good distance. thats how i taught dally to fly.

good luck, and i hope he can get forward soon


----------



## SetaInRed (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you for this tip!!! I'm going to try it and see how he does!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It might be helpful to do these short practice flights over a soft surface like a bed or couch to help cushion any clumsy landings.


----------

